# Can some one please tell me what part this is and why is it leaking



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Which engine is that? What year?


----------



## CRUZE-66 (May 4, 2019)

The engine looks like a Gen2 1.4 liter. Though I don't know for certain, it looks like it's the variable cam mechanism/sensor.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

That's the vacuum pump on a Gen2 engine.

There's 3 possible seals leaking there. There's a pump gasket, a pump shaft seal, and the valve cover gasket. It's most likely not. the valve cover. You should replaced the pump gasket and shaft seal at same time, they are both service simply by removing the pump.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

It's relatively easy to service, move the charge pipe aside, disconnect the vacu line, and remove the 3 bolts that hold it on, it pulls off.

When going back on you need to line up the pump drive tangs into the camshaft, but that's relatively simple is it only fits one of two ways.


----------



## NorthernCruze (Oct 12, 2020)

Yikes. I'll have to watch for this on our Gen2 (2017 Premier). The only issues I had with our Gen1 (2012 LT) was with o-rings and gaskets failing prematurely. Fortunately, replacement parts are plentiful and servicing was fairly straightforward but I did find that I had to stay on top of things with that car.


----------



## Noiitekk (Feb 28, 2017)

Is your valve cover split open?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Noiitekk said:


> Is your valve cover split open?


That would definitely cause an oil leak.


----------



## NorthernCruze (Oct 12, 2020)

That's the beauty cover that's cracked. The valve cover is underneath that. That being said, it's definitely not the cleanest looking engine bay for a car of its age.


----------

